#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος αρτιότητας - Υπολογισμός όρων δόμησης εκτός σχεδίου (ΠΔ24/31-5-85)

## Xάρης

Νίκο, δεν πρόσθεσες το αρχείο στα συνημμένα.

----------

DTSIGROS

----------


## NIKOS_M

Συγνώμη. Όλα εντάξει τώρα.

----------


## sundance

Το ανεβαζεις και σε xls μορφη?

----------


## NIKOS_M

Το αρχείο zip είναι το αντίστοιχο σε xls μορφή.

----------

sundance

----------


## ΠΟΡΙΩΤΗΣ

Συγχαρητήρια Συνάδελφε!!!

----------


## MACPET

ευχαριστουμε .προχωρα

----------


## istamatopoulos

ευχαριστούμε θερμά !

----------


## kotsiasa

Εύχρηστο, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## tpapage

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Εξαιρετική δουλειά!

----------


## NIKOS_M

Να είστε καλά συνάδελφοι. Χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω.

----------


## el archi

εξαιρετικό εργαλείο μπράβο μπράβο!!!

----------


## southstar

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Coltrane

Πολύ καλό.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Afi8ionado

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## tserpe

ελπιζω να το δουλεψω.
ευχαριστω

----------


## topografos mix.

Καλησπέρα κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα excel ''Εκτός Σχεδίου Δόμηση'' V3.XLSM και το στο οποίο
δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω τις μακροεντολές γιατί το microsoft office δεν εμπιστεύεται την ψηφιακή υπογραφή του δημιουργού.
έχετε αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CFAK

Άλλαξε το security level σε medium στο Tools\Macros\Security

----------


## topografos mix.

Ευχαριστώ θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## NIKOS_M

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το zip αρχείο. Είναι το ίδιο σε μορφή xls. Νομίζω ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Καλύτερα πάντως να κάνεις αυτό που προτείνει ο CFAK.
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## dearangelo

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ, Ο ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ε*0,02 ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ Ε*0,2 ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΛΟΦΥΛΛΟ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΦΑΛΩ...

Απαγορεύονται τα *κεφαλαία*, τόσο στον τίτλο όσο και στο κυρίως κείμενο. Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας. 
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Νομιζω υπαρχει ενα μικρο λαθος στον υπολογισμο της δομησης, ο συντελεστης ειναι E*0,02 και οχι E*0,2 που τον υπολογιζει το εξελοφυλλο...μπορει και να σφαλω...

ΜΦΧ
ΕΕ

http://prntscr.com/nf4znn

----------


## MARIAKLI

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jor

Καλημέρα , εμένα μου λέει οτι ειναι κατεστραμμένο το αρχείο

----------


## MARIAKLI

Ευχαριστώ αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με τις μακροεντολές.

----------


## Jimmaors

Βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος απο visual basic όταν πατάς κάποια από τα κουμπιά πχ. "κατοικία"
*run time error 9
Subscript out of range*

----------


## NIKOS_M

Δύο πιθανές εξηγήσεις (μεταξύ άλλων):

είτε ότι αλλάξατε τα ονόματα αυτών των φύλλων σε κάτι άλλοείτε ότι επειδή είναι στα ελληνικά δεν διαβάζονται σωστά λόγω ρυθμίσεων γλώσσας των Windows.

----------

